# [Concerned] 9 weeks old puppy growling at toys



## evgrinder (Dec 14, 2015)

Our 9 weeks old golden is very calm most of the time. But he has started growling during play time in the last few days. He would tend to growl at his toys whilst he's playing or chewing on them. 

During playing time, he would also sometimes latch on my trousers, growling whilst pulling it. Sometimes I would clap my hands and say 'leave it' if he's pulling too hard (that works some of the time, not always). If I pick him up during play time, he would also bite my sleeve and sometimes growl. 

Is this something I should be concerned about? I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks. 

Here's a pic of him in his crate!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"He would tend to growl at his toys whilst he's playing or chewing on them."

Appropriate play


"During playing time, he would also sometimes latch on my trousers, growling whilst pulling it. "

Still playing but inappropriate play. Since he is only 9 weeks old you haven't taught him how to play appropriately with you. It takes time. First try shortening your play sessions sometimes young pups can only play 30 seconds to a minute before getting over excited. So play for 30 seconds then get the pup to calm down for another 30 seconds before initiating play again. Also teach the pup to take a toy instead of your pant leg. 

"If I pick him up during play time, he would also bite my sleeve and sometimes growl."
Growling is a form of communication you do not want to correct it as that gives the dog less choices on how to communicate. Many dogs will go to snapping or biting if you stop them from growling.

He is telling you he doesn't want to stop playing that he is over excited and he doesn't like/uncomfortable or afraid of being picked up.

Stop picking him up in these situations as you don't want him to feel this way. You do want him to feel comfortable when you touch him and hold him but you want to train it when he is in a calm state. Think of things you want him to do and work toward those instead of picking him up.

At 9 weeks old he is very young and goldens experience their world through their nose and mouth. At 63 days old you haven't had enough time to teach him to offer appropriate behaviors. 

http://dogsbf.net/sites/g/files/g690151/f/201502/howtohandlepuppynipping-800x1000.png

https://www.facebook.com/1816094018...609401897242/1024802474244593/?type=3&theater why dogs growl when playing.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

This is very typical puppy play. Puppies, even adult dogs, while playing with their toys love to growl, etc. particularly when they are shaking the toy, etc. When you pick him up during play, and he goes for your sleeve, it is also normal behavior. He is excited and it doesn't really matter if he is on the ground or up in your arms, it's all playtime to him. Latching onto your pants legs is just another toy to him. Just get another toy and redirect him to the toy instead of your pants leg or sleeve. However, be warned, as you look through the puppy threads here, you'll find many references to people wearing pants with holes in them for quite a few months. Just keep plenty of toys handy to distract him from your clothes to the toys instead. Enjoy your little guy!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

My puppy loves to crouch and growl at her toys and attack! She started around 10 weeks and as my previous Golden never growled once in her life...I had to observe and figure it out for a few days. Bingo! It was all obvious play. My partner who is not the Alpha would also sometimes get the bite at his shirt in the heat of her playing...but never me (the Alpha) ... so I knew she was fine in that respect as well. She would even play growl at me if she wants to instigate a 'play session' involving me throwing her toys (she is definitely into retrieving at an early age) . She is 16 weeks now and as I know for sure that she is the most loving, non-aggressive golden pup and so 'well adjusted'..it makes her mock playing even more amusing and sometimes even comical . IMHO...at 9 weeks I'd go with the more normal thought that she is playing..as it is very, very common for pups to play like that and you'll know if there is a real problem if your pup does something really out-of-line.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

BTW.....what a cutie !!!!


----------

